# Dzelži / Hardware >  Procesora maiņa.

## edgars

Sveiki!
Manā īpašumā nonāca diezgan vecs dators kam es arī vēlos nomainīt procesoru. Tagadējais procerors ir Intel pentium3 450mhz, kas spraužas iekš slot1 un izskatās šādi:
Mātesplate ir Asus p2b-f: 
Tad jautājums ir - vai uz tās plates var uzdabūt virsū šadu procesoru:

Intel celeron 900mhz s370?
Itkā esot tādas cpu kartes kuras spraužas slot1 un uz urām var uzspraust s370, bet kur tādas var nopirkt?
Varbūt ir kāds vienkāršāks un kaut vai mazjaudīgāks risinājums, jo ar tiem 450mhz ir par maz?
Būšu ļoti pateicīgs par kaut nelielu palīdzību.

----------


## timmijss

nu ... pamekle studija-A šamiem bija sadas vecas lietas. 
Esmu redzejis mates plates kuras ir abi procesora veidi ispraužami bet Ta ka tu gribi tas manuprat ir kautkas rets. vel ir Ladgalīte.

----------


## timmijss

> nu ... pamekle studija-A šamiem bija sadas vecas lietas. 
> Esmu redzejis mates plates kuras ir abi procesora veidi ispraužami bet Ta ka tu gribi tas manuprat ir kautkas rets. vel ir Ladgalīte.


 varbut izdevīgāk nopirkt kadu citu sistemu.  ::

----------


## Mairis

Izstaasti kaa tu gribi to proci tur piedabuut???????
TAS VISPĀR NAV IESPĒJAMS!!!!!
Var dabūt tikai citu tādu lielo proci, bet viņi, man liekas, nav vairāk par 500MHz

----------


## GEmachine

maneejais, nekliedz tik skalji, jo ir tādas lietas izdarāmas. Piemēram šādi.

----------


## GTC

> maneejais, nekliedz tik skalji, jo ir tādas lietas izdarāmas. Piemēram šādi.


 Šitādas fīčas Latvijā nēesmu redzējis! Ja tāda ir vajadzīga, tad noteikti tikai pēc pasūtījuma, un tad arī nav zināms, vai firma kurā pasūtīsi, to atvedīs. Visbiežākā atbilde - nēesot sadarbības līguma ar tiem, kuriem ir šāds verķītis. Nezinu, varbūt ka kāds ir gatavs tādu atvest, varbūt arī ir LV, bet nav nācies redzēt. Pārāk jau specifiska lieta, parasti šādi neviens necenšas apgreidot savu PC. Nav jau zināms, kā uzvedīsies BIOS, vai gribēs ar jauno proci strādāt. Ražotājfirmas tik veciem (saviem) produktiem BIOSu parasti neapdeito! 
Tā kā, man liekas ka tas ir bezjēdzīgs pasākums - nezini vai tādu pāreju dabūsi; ja arī dabūsi, tad tas nebūs par sviestmaizi; galu rezultātā nevar zināt, vai viss strādās!???

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vsp tev nav jēgas tādu pc uzlabot.
pašam bija un jeegas nekaadas  :: 
tagad ir doma šamo izmantot priekš cnc  ::  tam jau buus baigi labs (p3 450mhz, 256mb rams  ::  ) janoperk kkads letakais hdd un 10' monis un viss bus.
tev vienigi varu ietekt, ja nu dikti grbi tad noperc citu slot1 proci http://kite.teh.lv/index.php?Language=2 ... &scat_id=9 te daži ir, piem 900mhz p3- 9ls un nebus neko sliktaks par tavu celeronu un lētāks par tādu nez kur atrodamu pāreju jau nu noteikti  ::

----------


## Delfins

Pirmkārt jau tas p3 ir niknāks par to Celeronu.
Ir jāskatās ne tikai sokets bet arī mātesplates parametrus, jo iespējams tā neatblastīs "jaunāku" proci vai pados nepareizos V un Freq tādejādi sadedzinot to proci (es savulaik tā sadedzināju vienu AMD)

----------


## Delfins

> Var dabūt tikai citu tādu lielo proci, bet viņi, man liekas, nav vairāk par 500MHz


 nemēri jaudu pēc Mhz !!   ::

----------


## edgars

Paskatījos tajā adresē, kuru iedeva Neatkarīgais (paldies par to). Pārskatīju piedāvājumu un acīs iekrita Mainboard VIA s.370 mātesplate pa 14ls un Intel Pentium III 733MHz s.370 procesors pa 10ls. Ja jūs sakat, ka to pāreju grūti dabūt, tad aiztaupīšu mokas un laikam pirkšu to procesoru un plati.
Par to uzlabošanas jēgu - esmu aizgājis mācīties par datorsistēmu tehniķi un tādā gadījumā man šis kompis noderēs mācībām/eksperimentiem. Tā teikt, lai būtu kur izmēģināt to, ko māca un lai nav jābojā otrs dators, kuru lieto visa ģimene.
Lai nu kā paldies jums, bet neslēdziet vēl ciet šo topiku jo iespējams radīsies vēl kādi jautājumi šajā sakarā.

----------


## GuntisK

Vai ir vispār kāda jēga mainīt procesoru?   ::  Tam datoram jāatrod savām iespējām atbilstošs darbs.

----------


## zzz

Overklokojams deelis/procesors. Var proveet dziit liidz kaadiem 600.

----------


## edgars

Neesmu nekad mēģinājis uzdzīt procesorus, bet kad nopirkšu jaunu, tad varētu pamēģināt pamocīt tagadējo. Kā apmēram tas ir jādara?

----------


## Delfins

goto boot.lv/forums

klokošanai nav jēgas.. tas pieaugums tik minimāls, lai upurētu stabilitāti un čipa drošību

----------

